# Low-Cost Trans-Alp?



## Brennende Asche (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum 

Kommenden Juni werde ich mein Studium abgeschlossen haben und bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten müssen, bis ich ins Referendariat einsteigen und anfangen können werde einigermaßen ordentlich Geld zu verdienen. Als Belohnung für's lange Lernen aufs Examen wollte ich mich mit 'ner dicken Tour belohnen. Problem: So ein Studentenjob wirft nicht all zu viel Geld ab. Die Rennradler bei uns an der Uni haben mir erzählt, dass sie mit dem Rennrad über die Alpen fahren und unterwegs einfach biwakieren. Am Ende der Route gehen sie dann in ein günstiges Hotel um mal zu duschen. (Mal unter uns, die sind richtig tough die Jungs, aber riechen will ich die lieber nicht... *ggg*) Geht etwas ähnlich kostengünstiges auch mit dem MTB? Ok, biwakieren muss nicht unbedingt sein, wobei ich auch das machen würde. Biwakieren hieße halt Biwaksack und Schlafsack beschaffen und beides zu transportieren. Was meint Ihr dazu?
Nächste Frage: Ein Guide wird die Sache teuer machen, für das ganze Gebiet detaillierte Karten zu kaufen auch. Gibt es vielleicht eine ausgeschilderte Route, so dass man mit Übersichtskarten auskäme?
Ich weiß, dass sind alles nicht optimale Vorraussetzungen, aber hey, danach werde ich wohl nicht mehr jung, arm und so verdammt sexy sein 

Ich freu mich auf gute Ideen und Appelle an meine Vernunft die Aktion erst zu starten, wenn mein Kontostand besser aussieht 

Grüße!


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2009)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: Ein Guide wird die Sache teuer machen, für das ganze Gebiet detaillierte Karten zu kaufen auch. Gibt es vielleicht eine ausgeschilderte Route, so dass man mit Übersichtskarten auskäme?


Bibliothek, Karten auf CD ausleihen, ausdrucken.

Und ein RR AlpenX? Brennerpass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Januar 2009)

@asche:
sowas geht schon. hab das schon einige male gemacht siehe zb hier. nur ist eine vernuenftige ausruestung, vor allem 
ein leichter schlafsack, auch nicht so wirklich billig und wenn du noch n tarp o.ae. mitnehmen willst, wird's 
auch nicht besser. das rentiert sich normal erst wenn du's oefter machst.
dazu kommt noch, dass der fahrspass auch nicht unbedingt das wahre ist.
zu den karten siehe meinen vorredner...


----------



## powderJO (8. Januar 2009)

biwak geht schon. auch mit waschen unterwegs ;-). die jungs hier haben es auch (teils mit schwierigkeiten eine geeignete hütte/stall/sonstwas zu finden gemacht:

http://www.amazon.de/Durch-das-wilde-Murmeltierland-DVD-Video/dp/3768885410

das video ist eh ganz gut gemacht - bis auf die pseudowitzigen kommentare (die quaselei kann man aber abstellen zum glück). gibt aber ein paar gute eindrücke und hat auch ein roadbook mit kartenausschnitten. könnte also interessant sein für dich.


----------



## corsa (8. Januar 2009)

Wieso duschen?
Im Restaurant braucht nur einer einen Platz. Für den Restwird Platz geschaffen. 
Auf der Rückfahrt habt ihr ein Abteil für Euch alleine.


----------



## fatz (8. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... auch mit waschen unterwegs ;-)


macht man am besten gleich am anfang, dann hat man's hinter sich


----------



## Duc851 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ob du dir jetzt Ausrüstung kaufst oder in billigen Pensionen übernachtest kommt ungefähr aufs gleiche.
Haben bis jetzt beim immer AlpenX zwischen 20 und 25 pro Nacht bezahlt (incl. Frühstück). Heißt aber auch, dass du beispielsweise am Gardasee nochmal 200Hm extra für die günstige Unterkunft nehmen musst oder von St.Anton schnell nach St. Jakob rüber oder..... 
Richtig teuer ist Essen gehen. Haben letztes mal Gaskocher und Topf mit genommen, was doch deutlich Geld gespart hat. 
Fährst du alleine? Willst du das wirklich? Versuche auf jeden Fall noch irgend einen Kumpel mit ins Boot zu holen. Essen kaufen für 2 ist leichter und effektiver als für 1 Person. Und du hast jemanden zum Quatschen, sich gegenseitig auf den Sack gehen und über den Weg zu diskuttieren wo es denn jetzt lang geht. Man findet zwar doch öfter mal Anschluss aber das ist nicht das selbe. Außerdem hast du zu Zweit nur die hälfte an Kohle für die Kompasskarten. Mit ausgedruckten Karten bzw. GPS habe ich bisher noch nicht gearbeitet.


----------



## Brennende Asche (8. Januar 2009)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Versuche auf jeden Fall noch irgend einen Kumpel mit ins Boot zu holen.


Wir sind schon mindestens zwei arm aber sexy  (bald Ex-)Studenten.


Danke Euch allen für Eure Tipps! Wenn Ihr noch weitere tolle Tipps habt freu ich mich riesig!


----------



## pedale3 (8. Januar 2009)

wieviel Euronen pro Tag oder welchen Gesamtbetrag peilst Du an?


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2009)

oder noch genauer gefragt: 
was darf der spass denn insgesamt kosten?


----------



## Brennende Asche (8. Januar 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> oder noch genauer gefragt:
> was darf der spass denn insgesamt kosten?


Soviel wie er kosten muss... Das mag zunächst komisch klingen, aber ich werde halt so lange jobben, bis ich das Geld für den Tripp zusammen hab. Ich fürchte aber mal, dass alles was 250  deutlich übersteigt für meine Mitfahrer nicht mehr zu tragen sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan 221ti (8. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr Ã¼ber die Alpen gefahren und wir haben ausschlieÃlich in HÃ¼tten Ã¼bernachtet (MTB). Waren 7 Tage unterwegs + 3 Ãbernachtungen in der Jugendherberge in Riva. Ich bin insgesamt inkl. Verpflegung bei 260 ,â¬ geblieben  und wir haben im Ortler-Cevedale-Massiv auch 2 mal Halbpension genommen, ansonsten im Tal in nem Supermarkt eingedeckt, auch immer im Tal gefrÃ¼ckstÃ¼ckt. Beispielsweise habe ich auf der Leutkircher HÃ¼tte, die sehr gemÃ¼tlich und sauber ist, in den Lechtaler Alpen 2,50 fÃ¼rs Abendessen und 5,- fÃ¼r die Ãbernachtung gezahlt (Stockbettzimmmer). Erwachsenentarif war denke ich 8,- fÃ¼r die Ãbernachtung ohne FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Wenn du einige Riegel mitnimmst Ã¼berbrÃ¼ckt man auch gut die Zeit bis ins Tal.


----------



## Matze. (8. Januar 2009)

> Und ein RR AlpenX? Brennerpass?




Reschen, Stilfser Joch, Umbrail... warum nicht




> Ich bin dieses Jahr über die Alpen gefahren und wir haben ausschließlich in Hütten übernachtet (MTB). Waren 7 Tage unterwegs + 3 Übernachtungen in der Jugendherberge in Riva. Ich bin insgesamt inkl. Verpflegung bei 260 , geblieben und wir haben im Ortler-Cevedale-Massiv auch 2 mal Halbpension genommen



Was hat eine Übernachtung auf der Hütte gekostet normal bist Du immer mit 30 -40 dabei, die 260  für 7 Tage sind für mich kaum nachvollziehbar, auch wenn mal eine Hütte billiger ist.


----------



## MTBMax (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eine recht umfangreiche Kartensammlung. Die klassischen Transalprouten sollten definitiv komplett sein. Wenn du mal die Route weißt, kann ich dir da sicher was fuer deine Tour leihen. Sind nicht immer topaktuell, aber fuer die klassischen Routen reicht's und ist definitiv besser als nix. Melde dich einfach per PN, wenn Bedarf besteht. In so einer Situation unterstuetzt man doch gerne.

Wo wohnst du/ihr denn? Meint: Von wo musst du/ihr an die Berge anreisen? Macht bei dem Budget ja auch noch einen zu beachtenden Kostenfaktor aus.

Gruesse,
Max

PS: Bin gerade ins Ausland gezogen. Karten koennte ich daher nur mittelfristig senden. Ist ja aber auch noch Zeit.


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2009)

MTBMax schrieb:


> PS: Bin gerade ins Ausland gezogen. Karten koennte ich daher nur mittelfristig senden.


von bayern nach berlin?


----------



## pedale3 (9. Januar 2009)

Also mit Verlaub, von So enger Budgetplanung halt ich nix. Jobt vorher lieber ne Weile länger und geht mit guten Gefühl auf die Tour.
Beim AX ist schon mal ein unfreiwilliges Extra fällig. Wollt ihr dann heimfahren (wovon?), oder mit geliehener Kohle und saurer Miene weiter?


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2009)

seh ich ähnlich: 
so schwer ist es ja nicht, sich das geld für ne gescheite urlaubswoche zusammenzujobben. 

sparen is ja absolut verständlich, aber die einstellung von Brennende Asche grenzt fast schon ans weltfremde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. Januar 2009)

ich hab letztes jahr statt zelt mir ne Hängematte mitgenommen und in div Schuppen genächtigt... Spart auf jeden Fall Isomatte und Zelt!


----------



## Jan 221ti (9. Januar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was hat eine Ãbernachtung auf der HÃ¼tte gekostet normal bist Du immer mit 30 -40â¬ dabei, die 260â¬  fÃ¼r 7 Tage sind fÃ¼r mich kaum nachvollziehbar, auch wenn mal eine HÃ¼tte billiger ist.



Leutkircher HÃ¼tte: 2,50 Essen
                         5,00 Ãbernachtung 
                         5,00 Essen St.Anton
Heidelberger HÃ¼tte: 13,00 Ãbernachtung (Zimmer!)
                           5,00 Essen
SesvennahÃ¼tte: 32,00 Halbpension
ZufallhÃ¼tte:       50,00 Halbpension
Marteller HÃ¼tte: 50,00 Halbpension
Gasthof bei Madonna irgendwo : 38,00 Ãbernachtung
3x Jugendherberge Riva Ã¡ 16â¬ : 48,00 

gesamt: 248,50 ,-    +  Sonstiges(einkÃ¤ufe Supermarkt usw.)
           = 260,-

Zufrieden?    Sind an einem Tag nicht Ã¼ber den FÃ¼rkelferner gekommen, da es erst starken Nebel und dann am Abend Regen gab, haben den Ãbergang leider nicht gefunden (hatten auch kein GPS  ). daher auch noch Ãbernachtung auf der Marteller HÃ¼tte 400 m hÃ¶her als die ZufallhÃ¼tte.


----------



## trhaflhow (9. Januar 2009)

....hüttenübernachtung kommt meist teuerer als eine billige pension im tal.

nicht nur essen und übernachtung(nur billtg bei av mitgliedschaft) sondern auch getränke wollen bezahlt werden. im tal einfach im supermarkt einkaufen. sowohl abendessen als auch getränke. und die wenigsten werden bei einem ax mit einem 5 euro abendessen ( meist für den preis eine nicht besonders grosse portion nudeln) satt werden.

wichtig nicht in den schulferien fahren, da sind die übernachtungen oft teuerer. schon wenn die route fest steht sich über günstige übernachtungen( www....) informieren. bei 2 personen ist ein vorausbuchen nicht nötig. da bleibt ihr flexibler.

geld für rückfahrt braucht ihr natürlich auch. 
ihr habt ja zeit. also mein vorschlag dafür. rovereto-brenner mit der bahn / erster zug gegen 7h. mit dem rad brenner runter. inntalradweg zum fernpass. über fernpass nach ehrwald dort in zug und mit bayernticket weiter.
oder mit zug von innsbruck nach scharnitz. dann mit rad nach mittenwald und dann bayernticket

kommt aber auch darauf an woher ihr in d kommt


----------



## nightwolf (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber mein Low-Budget-Tipp fuer Radreisen waere ein anderer: Frankreich! Da kannst Du problemlos draussen pennen und Waschgelegenheiten lassen sich auch finden (Schwimmbaeder, Strandduschen, Bootsanlegestellen an den Kanaelen, etc., halt je nachdem wo Du hinkommst).
Campingplaetze gibts auch oftmals billige, wo Du mit fuenf Euro pro Nacht und Nase davonkommst. Infos unter www.campingfrance.com 
An- und Abreise bis zur Landesgrenze mit dem Wochenendticket.

Falls Du mehr Info willst, kein Problem. Aber Transalp und Lowcost, das beisst sich meines Erachtens ein wenig. Ich hab zweimal MTB-Transalp gemacht, aber damit das einigermassen Spass macht, muss einem die Kohle ein bissl egal sein. Finde ich. Deswegen gibts das bei mir auch erst wieder wenn der Kredit fuer die ETW abbezahlt ist 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Alpennomade (9. Januar 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> ich hab letztes jahr statt zelt mir ne Hängematte mitgenommen und in div Schuppen genächtigt... Spart auf jeden Fall Isomatte und Zelt!



Alter, das hört sich echt interessant an.  Wenn du das wirklich gemacht hast: Respekt!

Wenn meine Frau nicht auf dem AX mitfahren würde und ich alleine, am Besten mit einem genau so bescheuerten Kumpel unterwegs wäre, wäre ein solcher Trip tatsächlich eine Reise wert. Diese wilden Übernachtungen (ob Heu-Schober oder schlimmstenfalls Biwack-Sack im Hochgebirge) würden meiner Meinung nach einem AX noch einmal 100% an zusätzlicher Härte abverlangen.

Die Hauptsache wäre dann nur noch: trockene Klamotten und ordentlich was zum Essen - was allerdings komplett zu kaufen wäre. Von Kocher und Trockennahrung mitschleppen halte ich nichts.  Alles andere wäre egal.

Freiheit pur!


----------



## Golsi (9. Januar 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ....hüttenübernachtung kommt meist teuerer als eine billige pension im tal.



Was für Hütten meinst du ? Private oder AV Hütten, man sollte das bitte nicht verwechseln da AV Hütten zum übernachten sicher günstiger sind als eine Pension im Tal (Matrazenlager normal bei AV Hütten deutlich unter 20,-).


----------



## Matze. (9. Januar 2009)

Jan 221ti schrieb:


> Leutkircher Hütte: 2,50 Essen
> 5,00 Übernachtung
> 5,00 Essen St.Anton
> Heidelberger Hütte: 13,00 Übernachtung (Zimmer!)
> ...





Respekt ob der Pächter der Leutkircher das lange machen kann


----------



## DrecksBecks (9. Januar 2009)

Also in Südtirol könnt ihr sicherlich beim Dorfpfarrer kostenlos übernachten, etwas christliche Einstellung eurerseitzs vorgausgesezt. In Deutschland funzt das nicht mehr - da ist nichts mehr los mit Nächstenliebe - da bleiben die Türen verschlossen - traurig aber wahr!


----------



## flyingscot (10. Januar 2009)

Golsi schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r HÃ¼tten meinst du ? Private oder AV HÃ¼tten, man sollte das bitte nicht verwechseln da AV HÃ¼tten zum Ã¼bernachten sicher gÃ¼nstiger sind als eine Pension im Tal (Matrazenlager normal bei AV HÃ¼tten deutlich unter â¬20,-).



Ja, stimmt. Ich hab fÃ¼r die eigentliche Ãbernachtung in der Heidelberger HÃ¼tte im 2-Bett-Zimmer 8 Euro gezahlt (mit DAV-Ausweis, damals normal 16 Euro). Nach einer Dusche, einen Apfelstrudel, Abendessen und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war ich insgesamt bei 38 Euro... ohne Trinkgelage...


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Ich hab für die eigentliche Übernachtung in der Heidelberger Hütte im 2-Bett-Zimmer 8 Euro gezahlt (mit DAV-Ausweis, damals normal 16 Euro). Nach einer Dusche, einen Apfelstrudel, Abendessen und Frühstück war ich insgesamt bei 38 Euro... ohne Trinkgelage...



Und wenns dann noch ein paar Weissbier / Schnäpse mehr sein dürfen stehen am Ende auch mal schnell 60-80Euro auf dem Zettel. Und man hat den nächsten Tag großen Spaß . 

grüße
jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (10. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur die Hütte am Pasubio empfehlen, da gibts Allinklusive - für 45 Euro Halpension - inklussiv Getränke - man war ich besoffen!


----------



## Steevens91 (10. Januar 2009)

Hey,

also ich (als SchÃ¼ler) habe auch versucht immer was gÃ¼nstiges zu finden.
Meine Trans-Alp ist mich auf so ca 40 â¬ pro Tag gekommen :
~30â¬ fÃ¼r die Ãbernachtung (pension im Tal) und dann noch etwas Geld zum Essen/Trinken.
Aber ich wÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall mehr Geld mitnehmen als du vorhast auszugeben..

Karten etc. kann man denke ich bestimmt aus dem Internet gÃ¼nstig besorgen.
AuÃerdem sind oftmals die Strecken ausgeschildert bzw. man kriegt in den Orten so kleine Wander-FaltblÃ¤tter.

Also wir hatten in den Alpen nie Probleme uns zu orientieren 

GruÃ
Steevens


----------



## Jan 221ti (11. Januar 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Karten etc. kann man denke ich bestimmt aus dem Internet günstig besorgen.



Weißt Du wo man Kartenmaterial günstig besorgen kann?
Ich kenne bis jetzt nur www.mapfox.de und da kosten die Karten nahezu gleich viel wie im Buchhandel.
Zudem brauchen wir teilsweise noch recht ungewöhnliche Karten.
Wäre natürlich toll, wenn man sich da einiges an Geld sparen könnte .


----------



## Polli (11. Januar 2009)

Ich würde soetwas nur in Angriff nehmen, wenn du schon ein paar alpencross selbstständig gemacht hast...ansonsten würde ich mich mal umsehen. es gibt auch veranstalter die günstige aplencrosse anbieten (ich glaube z.B.: ulpbike).

Wenn du aber gute hütten findest und im alpenverein bist, kannst du dort auch günstig übernachten (Bettenlager).


----------



## polo (11. Januar 2009)

Polli schrieb:


> Ich würde soetwas nur in Angriff nehmen, wenn du schon ein paar alpencross selbstständig gemacht hast...ansonsten würde ich mich mal umsehen. es gibt auch veranstalter die günstige aplencrosse anbieten (ich glaube z.B.: ulpbike).


wieso das denn? alpencross ist nun wirklich keine zauberei.



Polli schrieb:


> Wenn du aber gute hütten findest und im alpenverein bist, kannst du dort auch günstig übernachten (Bettenlager).


richtig. dann kannst du außerdem die karten vorher für wenig bis nichts ausleihen und kopieren, lagerübernachtung kostet >10, bergsteigeressen vielleicht 6, nur das frühstück auf der hütte ist nicht empfehlenswert; da lieber jeweils brot + wurst oder so mitschleppen und nur einen kaffee nehmen. d.h. ca. 20 für übernachtung + abendessen, dazu kommen kosten für futtereinkäufe, also sollten 30/tag hinkommen. reserve sollte man einplanen!


----------



## gewitterBiker (11. Januar 2009)

Die Rechnung geht irgendwie nicht auf, die viele hier so verbreiten: wie kommt ihr an den Startort? Kostenlos? Wie kommt ihr zurück?
Noch was: was passiert, wenn ihr Ersatzteile braucht? 40 Euro kosten schon 2 Schläuche und Ersatzbremsbeläge. Alles Kosten, die natürlich nicht täglich anfallen, aber doch eingeplant werden müssen. 
Außerdem sollte man immer Geld genug dabei haben für z.B. ein Taxi im Falle eines Unfalls.
Der Alpencross beginnt ja auch nicht erst am Tag der Abfahrt, sondern schon lange davor. 
Habt ihr überhaupt alle Utensilien, wie Rucksack, bergtaugliche Klamotten (auf 2500m kann es schon mal richtig kalt werden, auch im Sommer), usw.? Alles n doch recht teurer Spass.  
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: _eine _Woche jobben bringt doch schon locker weit mehr als 250 Euro ein. Das hat es ja sogar in meiner Studi-Zeit. Also sollte es am Geld doch hoffentlich nicht scheitern .


----------



## flyingscot (11. Januar 2009)

@gewitterBiker: Full Ack!

Am ersten Tag meines letzten Solo-Transalps hat sich unbemerkt die Satteltasche verabschiedet inkl. allem Werkzeug/Flickzeug/Schlauch... Wiederbeschaffungskosten 75 Euro (ohne das Leatherman ).


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Januar 2009)

Golsi schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r HÃ¼tten meinst du ? Private oder AV HÃ¼tten, man sollte das bitte nicht verwechseln da AV HÃ¼tten zum Ã¼bernachten sicher gÃ¼nstiger sind als eine Pension im Tal (Matrazenlager normal bei AV HÃ¼tten deutlich unter â¬20,-).



da ich seit ca 30 jahren av-mitglied bin kenne ich die unterschiede. ag der gesamtkosten ( und natÃ¼rlich dem comfort- aber das ist hier ja ncht gefragt) meide ich mittlerweile hÃ¼tten
...rechne essen und trinken dazu... wie von mehreren oben schon erwÃ¤hnt


----------



## Papa Mario (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann auch nur sagen, so ein Ding mit fast keinem Geld ist nicht so Pralle. 
MAn sollte immer etwas Geld in der Hinterhand haben fÃ¼r den Notfall.

Aber HIER kannste nen Transalp fÃ¼r 299â¬ bekommen.
Klar, mit einem Kumpel macht es ggf mehr Laune als mit so einer Gruppe Fremde, aber Du bist Organisationstechnisch auf der sicheren Seite.

Ansnsten wie schon angesprochen, Karten im WWW suchen, genaue Planung der Strecke mit ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten. Topf und Kocher... man kann schon einiges Sparen wenn die Material vorhaden ist!!

GruÃ Papa

/EDIT 
schÃ¶nes Wochenend Ticket kostet online 37â¬ fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Personen +4,50â¬ pro Fahrrad
Also man kommt schon gÃ¼nstig hin... ZurÃ¼ck muÃ man halt gucken, aber da gab es ja auch schon Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (11. Januar 2009)

Brennende Asche schrieb:


> Wir sind schon mindestens zwei arm aber *sexy*  (bald Ex-)Studenten.



Damit sollte doch eine adäquate Unterkunft zu finden sein


----------



## Steevens91 (11. Januar 2009)

Naja, mit günstigen Karten meine ich eben Ausschnitte und Wegbeschreibungen, die man mit etwas suchen bekommt. 

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (11. Januar 2009)

Papa Mario schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nur sagen, so ein Ding mit fast keinem Geld ist nicht so Pralle.
> MAn sollte immer etwas Geld in der Hinterhand haben fÃ¼r den Notfall. (...)


Mein Reden  *Transalp ist IMHO nicht die Option fuer einen Billigurlaub*.


Papa Mario schrieb:


> schÃ¶nes Wochenend Ticket kostet online 37â¬ fÃ¼r bis zu 5 Personen +4,50â¬ pro Fahrrad
> Also man kommt schon gÃ¼nstig hin... ZurÃ¼ck muÃ man halt gucken, aber da gab es ja auch schon Tips


Und wenn man z. B. Radtour in Frankreich macht, dann kann man auch mit dem WE-Ticket wieder heimfahren 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## DrecksBecks (11. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> @gewitterBiker: Full Ack!
> 
> Am ersten Tag meines letzten Solo-Transalps hat sich unbemerkt die Satteltasche verabschiedet inkl. allem Werkzeug/Flickzeug/Schlauch... Wiederbeschaffungskosten 75 Euro (ohne das Leatherman ).



Typischer Anfängerfehler - passiert dir nur einmal!


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Campen: In unserem schönen Lande Tirol ist wildes Campen verboten. Nur es gilt halt: Wo kein Kläger, dort kein Richter.


----------



## j.wayne (11. Januar 2009)

Sieht wohl in den meisten anderen Ländern net anders aus mit dem Campen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (12. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Typischer Anfängerfehler - passiert dir nur einmal!



Wenn du damit meinst, dass man Satteltaschen immer doppelt sichern muss: Stimmt, das mach ich seit dem, und vor allem: *Nie wieder diese blöden Click-Haltesysteme für Satteltaschen!*. Ich habe auf dem Transalp zwei kaputtbekommen!


----------



## Levty (12. Januar 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem Transalp zwei kaputtbekommen!


Kabelbindersafty dran und gut ist.


----------



## DrecksBecks (16. Januar 2009)

Das Werkzeug gehört definitiv in den Rucksack!


----------



## flyingscot (16. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug gehört definitiv in den Rucksack!



Warum?


----------



## Polli (16. Januar 2009)

damit der rucksack schwerer wird...alles schwere immer in den rucksack!


----------



## ulrj (17. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr jetzt schon aufgegeben? Mit dem über Jahre gesammelten Know-How von tausenden MTB-News Forumsteilnehmern muss das Planungsproblem Low-Cost Trans Alp doch lösbar sein! Transalp darf nicht ausschliesslich den oberen zehntausend vorbehalten bleiben!

Also ich stelle mal folgende Behauptung auf: Die Alpen sind nicht überall gleich teuer. Die Unterkünfte an den Transalp Hauptrouten haben schon gelernt dass man mit Mountainbikern gutes Geld verdienen kann. 

Z.B. die schon genannte Heidelberger Hütte AV-Lager 10 , im Unterschied dazu beispielsweise die etwas abgelegeneren Biberacher oder Ravensburger Hütten für 6 . Ausserdem seit ihr da ja evtl. noch Junioren < 25 Jahre, dann wären es nur noch 4 bzw. 3 , das ist grad noch ein Drittel! Wird bei Getränken und Essen nicht gleich viel sein, aber Unterschiede gibt es definitiv.

Bisschen abseits des Trubels ist das Abenteuer ohnehin grösser.

Selbstversorgerhütten sind auch noch ein recht wenig genutzter Geheimtipp. So als Kompromiss zwischen bewirtschafteter Hütte und Biwakieren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich will jetzt mal folgendes sagen: Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, soll man es lassen und auf Tage warten, wo man nicht nur kÃ¶rperlich sondern auch finanziell fitter ist. Wer derartig sparen muss, hat meist auch ein Bike, das nicht besonders fit ist und eine gerissene Kette oder ein verheizter Schlauch sollte nicht so weit fÃ¼hren, dass man sich am Abend kein essen mehr leisten kann.
Ãberleg mal, was es kosten wÃ¼rde, wenn du einen Umfall hast! Eine Bergung am Berg wÃ¼rde dich finanziell in die Steinzeit schieszen. Da wÃ¤re es besser zuhause bleiben und mit den Murmeln spielen.



ulrj schrieb:


> Z.B. die schon genannte Heidelberger HÃ¼tte AV-Lager 10 â¬, im Unterschied dazu beispielsweise die etwas abgelegeneren Biberacher oder Ravensburger HÃ¼tten fÃ¼r 6 â¬. Ausserdem seit ihr da ja evtl. noch Junioren < 25 Jahre, dann wÃ¤ren es nur noch 4 bzw. 3 â¬, das ist grad noch ein Drittel!


Warum es billigere und teurere HÃ¼tten gibt: Schon mal was von Angebot und Nachfrage gehÃ¶rt?


----------



## ulrj (17. Januar 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Warum es billigere und teurere Hütten gibt: Schon mal was von Angebot und Nachfrage gehört?



Gut erkannt! Den Effekt kann man mit begrenztem Budget ausnutzen. Muss man sogar.

Ansonsten würden nicht die die sich die Seychellen nicht leisten können nicht ans Mittelmeer fahren sondern zuhause bleiben. Ist doch schön, dass es Urlaub für fast jedem Geldbeutel gibt.

Für die Bergrettung empfiehlt sich ohnehin eine Versicherung (z.B. als DAV Mittgleid). Das gilt auch für die, die sich die Kosten einer normalen Transalp locker leisten können.

Ob wohl die wahren Pinoiere wie Anderl Heckmaier (der Senior) besser daheim geblieben wären weil sie sich kein 4-sterne Haus leisten konnten?


----------



## besos (18. Januar 2009)

ulrj schrieb:


> Für die Bergrettung empfiehlt sich ohnehin eine Versicherung (z.B. als DAV Mittgleid). Das gilt auch für die, die sich die Kosten einer normalen Transalp locker leisten können.



Was kann eine Rettung kosten (als Nichtmitglied)? Beim DAV sind Kosten bis 25T für Mitglieder abgedeckt.
http://www.alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=93

Gruß Besos


----------



## nightwolf (18. Januar 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt mal folgendes sagen: Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann, soll man es lassen und auf Tage warten, wo man nicht nur körperlich sondern auch finanziell fitter ist. (...)


Ja ... Jein ... Die Entscheidung musst Du den Jungs selber ueberlassen.
Ich hab ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, wenn ich billig urlauben will, dann fahre ich mit dem Reiserad auf franzoesischen Nebenstrassen, schlafe draussen oder am Campingplatz und Kochzeug haben wir dann auch dabei, koennen also discountbilliges Supermarktfutter einwerfen.

Transalp heisst bei mir definitiv mehr Ausgaben, weil sehr vieles ueber die Gastronomie abgewickelt wird. Es gaebe sicherlich Moeglichkeiten, hier zu sparen, aber ich persoenlich kaeme mir dann allein schon doof vor dabei.
Transalp mache ich, dann kostet es Geld, oder ich lasse es bleiben, das spart. Entweder-Oder. Ich bin kein Freund solcher Eiertaenze, wo man ums Verrecken versucht, zwei unvereinbare Dinge miteinander zu zwangsamalgamiern, aber lass sie.

Meinen Tipp (FR C-Platz) habe ich weiter oben schon abgegeben, kann man befolgen oder ignorieren. Mir wurscht 


tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Eine Bergung am Berg würde dich finanziell in die Steinzeit schieszen.  (...)


So, jetzt spalte ich mal Haare: Was eine *Bergung* kostet, kann ihm herzlich egal sein. Ihn selbst koennten nur die Kosten einer *Rettung* interessieren  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Was kann eine Rettung kosten (als Nichtmitglied)? Beim DAV sind Kosten bis 25T für Mitglieder abgedeckt.


kommt drauf an wie lang sie dich suchen muessen. fuer die flugstunde kannst so grob
4000eumel veranschlagen. deutlich unter einer stunde wirst kaum wegkommen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (18. Januar 2009)

> Ich fÃ¼rchte aber mal, dass alles was 250 â¬ deutlich Ã¼bersteigt fÃ¼r meine Mitfahrer nicht mehr zu tragen sein wird.


 
hummhummhumm,..ist denn schon die ordentliche ausrÃ¼stung vorhanden?,bekleidung?,schuhe,handschuhe,,unterwÃ¤sche etc..?
rÃ¤der technisch vorbereitet,stimmt die fahrtechnik?

ist die kondition vorhanden??????

son alpencross ist mit sicherheit keine amazonasdurchquerung aber bei aller abenteuerlust,das ist ein seh,shr,mageres budget,muss nur bei einem ein sturz kommen (und sowas kann bei nem alpencross schonmal passieren),ersatzteil fÃ¼r 80 tacken ist fÃ¤llig,das wars dann fÃ¼r alle drei....urlaub vorbei.

bei dem mageren budget wÃ¼rde ich mich ehrlich gesagt ner organisierten tour anschliessen,die kÃ¼mmern sich um alles,schleppen das gepÃ¤ck und ihr mÃ¼sst halt nur noch fahren.

ich finde die idee ja im grunde gut,nur ein wenig durchdacht vor begeisterung,..ok,ich  kanns nachvollziehen,aus meinem halben jahr nordafrika mit der ktm wurden auch nur 3 monate marokko,..zum glÃ¼ck siegte da der verstand von meinem mitfahrer,..ich wÃ¤re da frÃ¶hlich mit ner badehose und sonst nix im gepÃ¤ck losgefahren*feix


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> JSo, jetzt spalte ich mal Haare: Was eine *Bergung* kostet, kann ihm herzlich egal sein. Ihn selbst koennten nur die Kosten einer *Rettung* interessieren.


Spalt du nur! 

Was die Kosten betrifft: Mein Heliflug hat â¬ 3300,- gekostet. Hat mich zwar beim Schifahren zerlegt, dÃ¼rfte aber im Sommer nicht gÃ¼nstiger werden.
Wenns dich suchen mÃ¼ssen, wird es noch teurer, was aber bei einem MTB-ler in der Gruppe eher nicht der Fall sein wird, so lange die Gruppe auch als Gruppe agiert und nicht ein zusammen gewÃ¼rfelter Haufen von EinzelkÃ¤mpfern ist. Was bei Radsportlern aber des Ã¶fteren der Fall ist - sind halt viele Egoisten dabei.


----------



## -XC- (18. Januar 2009)

3300? die zahlt doch aber die versicherung, oder nicht?

also mal ehrlich, ich bin ja selber auch noch student.... ihr kalkuliert hier mit klecker beträgen von 250 ... geh einen monat nach deinem studium jobben .... und du hast ohne probleme 1000 zusammen...dann sollte das ganze doch kein großes problem mehr sein, oder?? 

wie die meisten hier schon sagten, für die erste fahrt würde ich auf eine humane tour zurückgreifen...sprich ihr solltet morgens schon wissen wo ihr abends schlafen werdet...denn man ist normalerweise ziemlich kaputt, wenn man ankommt und wenn man sich dann ncoh mit: wo schlafen wir den jetzt?? was essen wir den jetzt?? rum schlagen muss.....das macht keinen spaß!


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Januar 2009)

-XC- schrieb:


> 3300â¬? die zahlt doch aber die versicherung, oder nicht?


Da ich eine private Unfallversicherung (â¬ 50,-/Jahr) habe, hat es die Versicherung gezahlt. Dumm halt, wenn man keine hat. Outdoorsportler sollten generell eine Unfallversicherung haben.


----------



## fatz (19. Januar 2009)

wenn du alpenvereinsmittglied bist hast automatische eine versicherung, die das zahlt. eine normale
krankenversicherung zahlt da nix.


----------



## DrecksBecks (19. Januar 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Spalt du nur!
> 
> Was die Kosten betrifft: Mein Heliflug hat  3300,- gekostet. Hat mich zwar beim Schifahren zerlegt, dürfte aber im Sommer nicht günstiger werden.
> Wenns dich suchen müssen, wird es noch teurer, was aber bei einem MTB-ler in der Gruppe eher nicht der Fall sein wird, so lange die Gruppe auch als Gruppe agiert und nicht ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen von Einzelkämpfern ist. Was bei Radsportlern aber des öfteren der Fall ist - sind halt viele Egoisten dabei.



Also deutscher Harv IV-Empfänger ist man wieder mal klar im Vorteil und zahlt keinen  Pfennig!


----------



## Ede (20. Januar 2009)

nightwolf schrieb:


> [...]
> Transalp heisst bei mir definitiv mehr Ausgaben, weil sehr vieles ueber die Gastronomie abgewickelt wird. Es gaebe sicherlich Moeglichkeiten, hier zu sparen, aber ich persoenlich kaeme mir dann allein schon doof vor dabei.
> Transalp mache ich, dann kostet es Geld, oder ich lasse es bleiben, das spart. Entweder-Oder. Ich bin kein Freund solcher Eiertaenze, wo man ums Verrecken versucht, zwei unvereinbare Dinge miteinander zu zwangsamalgamiern, aber lass sie.
> [...]
> ...



Hallo Wolfi, geh' mal einen Schritt zur Seite betrachte die Sache aus einer anderen Perspektive: Du könntest es auch als eine Art Pilgerung sehen. Auf das bewußte Verzichten statt "Geiz-ist-geil". Dies ist bei den Wanderern schwer modern 

Gruß
Ede


----------



## AK13 (22. Januar 2009)

Buch Empfehlung: Das SURVIVAL-HANDBUCH der Eliteeinheiten von Peter Darman lesen! Gibts für 14,95 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Daniel (22. Februar 2009)

Das A und O einer LowCost Transalp ist die Planung und der Kompromiss wenige oder sehr viele Unannehmlichkeiten in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich plane meine Touren grundsÃ¤tzlich 4-5 Monate im voraus. Dann bekommt man bei der Deutschen Bahn auch noch die "Discountangebote" im Schlafwagen. GÃ¼nstiger wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich das Wochenendticket im Nahverkehr, welches ich aus Hamburg aber als zu stressig empfinde ( 13 mal Umsteigen ).
Auch bei den UnterkÃ¼nften muss man gut im voraus planen. In der regel findet man gÃ¼nstige UnterkÃ¼nfte muss dies aber mit einer Abgelegenheit oder langen suche bezahlen.
Ich komme bei meinen Transalps auf ca. 500â¬ bis 700â¬ die Woche weil ich ab und an mal den Komfort wÃ¤hle.
Der Hinweis auf die DVD durch das wilde Murmeltierland ist fÃ¼r LowCost Fahrer hilfreich. Bis auf einen Tag haben die immer im freien geschlafen. WÃ¤re aber nichts fÃ¼r mich.


----------



## nightwolf (22. Februar 2009)

Ede schrieb:


> (...) Du könntest es auch als eine Art Pilgerung sehen. Auf das bewußte Verzichten statt "Geiz-ist-geil". Dies ist bei den Wanderern schwer modern  (...)


Aha ... Ist es das ... Wieder was gelernt  

LG ... Wolfi


----------

